# Planned a stay at srinagar during may26 to 29 2012



## jack117 (Apr 28, 2012)

we have planned a stay at srinagar during may26 to may29 and I dont have any idea where to stay and how to hire a guide. whether hiring a guide is a good idea or not??? During the stay we are also planning to visit gulmarg,pahalgam and stay at houseboats. Whether I have to book a hotel in advance???

Thanks in Advance

​


----------

